# bumps on teats



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

A friend asked me to look at her goat today because she has bumps on her teats. I expected to either find a staph knot in her teats or bumps on the outside with heads on them, but these were not like anything I have seen. Her whole udder is soft as can be. No knots. No dry tops. Only these soft bumps under the skin which do not surface at all, but are visible lumps about the size of a pea. They started on one teat and now are on the other. Just a couple lumps on one teat and maybe 4 on the other. They are not causing any discomfort or problem. I don't think infusions would be appropriate because these feel like they are just under the surface only. What could this be?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Some of my does with dairy skin that is so soft will have bumps that are actually full of milk. Usually milk will come out the pores of the skin near the bumps.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Angie, I know what you are talking about and they feel like that, but wouldn't you expect them to show up right after kidding when they are engorged (like springing a leak)...not when production is kinda low. Maybe she let her go too long without milking and didn't tell me that. I'll ask.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not really seeing them right now in my herd. One of my sold does was brought back for stud service, and she still had them.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I talked with my friend about this possibility, and she said she had noticed the teat seemed wet as she was milking. She didn't realize it could actually be seeping out those bumps. So this is it! Case solved ;o). Thanks Angie! I talked to her about the importance of teat dipping all the way up past those bumps, too.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So what do you do for those leaky teats? I have read of putting something like nair to seal them off on them. I have a doe who has teats like that.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I've never done anything for it. They don't leaking constantly just when milking on mine. Just a little messy sometimes. I kept wonder why my hand was getting wet before I saw what was happening.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

My copy of Goat Medicine mentions using silver nitrate sticks to cauterize leakers. I have not had any experience with a leaky teat to know for certain, or even where the sticks can be purchased.

Kelly


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelly, those sticks are used by veterinarians to stop the bleeding of toenails trimmed too short. IT WILL STAIN THE SKIN AND ANYTHING THAT TOUCHES IT WHEN WET! But, on skin, it eventually wears off, probably when your skin layer replaces itself. They are also known as styptic sticks.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification Nancy! I was wondering about that myself - I know silver is an excellent antibiotic for burns (I used Silver Sulfadine paste for a severe burn), but it tarnished my skin LOL! It worked for what I needed it for, but I couldnt see it being used to cauterize anything - contrary to my edition of Goat Medicine.

Kelly


----------

